# Recommended Kitchen Mandoline



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I have a Bron mandoline, but it is coming close to the end of its lifespan. Anybody have any other suggested/proven brands?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I really love the Japanese "Benriener". It's plastic, so it's cheap, but they last quite awhile. They can't quite do everyting a regular mandolin can do (IE no gaufrettes) but for juliennes and thin slicing I think they out do regular mandolins and definately stay sharper longer. Be careful though, the blades are made of surgical steel and super sharp.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks for the input! I have heard of the Japanese model, but was unsure of its usefulness. And removable blades is pretty fundamental... wish I would have thought of that! Thanks!!


----------

